# Cordless chainsaw



## deadmoose

Anyone have one? I have borrowed a friends 18v Makita a couple times now. It is the cats meow for what it does. Can hold limb in one hand and cut with saw in the other. Then when time to move set it down, drive up trail (clearing atv trail was first task). Pull trigger to use again. With the bigger stuff had to stop and restart gas saw.

5.4# handles easy in one hand. If I already had any makita 18v stuff I would have one already. Sale coming up and I might pull the trigger on a drill driver combo and get bare tool saw.

The only thing that could compete is an in tree saw. But how does that work? Would I feel comfortable cutting with one hand and holding log/branch a foot away with other?

Thoughts?


----------



## Vol

Stihl makes a very good one also.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose

Which model are you referring to?


----------



## Vol

The 160 and the 200.....they are 36 volts and little beastie boys.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose

No doubt they are. I have been impressed with all my Stihl products. Not quite one handed operation I am looking for though.


----------



## slowzuki

Like an 009 top handle saw?


----------



## Thorim

slowzuki said:


> Like an 009 top handle saw?


Those 009 are sweet saws they were are primary trim saws when I worked at Davey Tree trimming high voltage power lines... Safety rule stated saw operator was always to keep both hands on the saw while trimming trees hehe Did a ton of one handed trimming with that saw lol


----------



## slowzuki

I looked the new stihl electrics up, those are honest to goodness chainsaws! I'm surprised! Maybe in 30 years the batteries will be good enough we won't have to mess with mixing gas up.

I've got enough invested in saws now though I won't be switching soon.


----------



## 8350HiTech

If just trimming like for trail cutting, a good cordless reciprocating saw with a pruning blade will do the job. Those blades aren't cheap but it would prevent having to buy an entirely different tool.


----------



## deadmoose

Which blade are referring to? Not exactly all its for but I would consider a blade as well.


----------



## 8350HiTech

This was the first google hit on "reciprocating pruning blade". Pretty much what I was thinking of. It's about like attaching a cross cut saw to your reciprocating saw.

http://m.tools-plus.com/milwaukee-48-00-1301.html?utm_medium=feed&utm_source=froogle&utm_term=MLA48-00-1301&gclid=COzjlsLc7MQCFVg8gQodhbkAPw


----------



## mlappin

8350HiTech said:


> If just trimming like for trail cutting, a good cordless reciprocating saw with a pruning blade will do the job. Those blades aren't cheap but it would prevent having to buy an entirely different tool.


 I did that when I used to mow with a open station tractor, any branch that'd smack me in the face or took my hat got the 18volt sawzall with a pruning blade.


----------



## IHCman

I bought a Troy built one with a lithium ion battery a few years ago. Bought it for notching corner posts when I build H braces. Works great, love it for small jobs but always have the gas stihl chainsaw if I have a big tree to cut up. Doesn't cut quite as nice as a gas chainsaw as the blade doesn't spin quite as fast but still does a pretty good job. Mom loves it if she has a tree branch she wants to cut off that's to big for the loppers cuz she can't start the gas one and the electric is just a push of the button.

At times I wished I'd waited and got the electric stihl because I wanted to try the electric trimmer that used the same battery. The stihl came out probably a year after I'd bought the troy built.


----------



## 8gross

Bought the GreenWorks version. Nothing really fancy but it's got a 40V battery and it has a 16" bar. Lasts along time on a charge if you don't force it to cut. Cleaned up all the deadfall trees around our fields and have yet to have any issues with it. Got the grass trimmer so I've got two batteries to use which helps.


----------



## deadmoose

I almost pulled the trigger on the Makita. But I hesitated. And a good deal on a couple more m12 Milwaukee tools cemented me there. I even emailed Milwaukee. They have no plans for a cordless saw. I wish they made an m12...

I sold a couplw calves yesterday. I decided to splurge. My new Stihl ms150 t ce should be in sometime this week. While ordering I noticed next year they will have a top handle 40v saw. Battery and charger sold separately.

Next time I order something online I am going to try the sawzall pruning blades as well.


----------



## ARD Farm

I'm a saw person. I have 44 acres of mixed hardwood up north that need constant trimming from deadfall and to make sure those bambi's have an easier time navigating (to my blind of course) and down here at the farm we have lots of trees.

I've always been a Stihl person. Have a ancient Stihl FS66 straight shaft trimmer that still runs just fine, and even more ancient Stihl 075 bucking saw with a 3 foot bar (you don't use that in any tree unless you are Charlie Atlas) a 028 Farm Boss thats ancient, a MS 5 something thats new and needed some muffler work to get it to run right so I bought a Stihl top handled Arborist saw that was a total disapointment. It went back to the dealer and I got my 700 bucks back.

On a lark I bought a Tanaka Top handled arborist saw with a 14" roller nose bar. It starts one pull or even a half pull, is really light for up in a tree (not that I like being in a gtree but it's sometimes necessary), is quiet and was cheap. I'm happy. Tanaka is really a rebadged Mikita, instead of green, it's orange.

My issue with electrick anything is, if it's corded I always wind up cutting the cord and if it's battery powered, it seems it always goes flat when I need it and battery replacements aren't cheap and they do poop out after a fashion. I just replaced 2 18 volt deWalt and they weren't cheap.

I'll take the gas saw, in this case the Tanaka and it was just over 2 c notes on Amazon with free shipping.


----------



## deadmoose

So far so good. Cleaned up a few limbs that will boil down some sap next year. I like it.


----------



## deadmoose

ARD Farm said:


> I'm a saw person. I have 44 acres of mixed hardwood up north that need constant trimming from deadfall and to make sure those bambi's have an easier time navigating (to my blind of course) and down here at the farm we have lots of trees.
> 
> I've always been a Stihl person. Have a ancient Stihl FS66 straight shaft trimmer that still runs just fine, and even more ancient Stihl 075 bucking saw with a 3 foot bar (you don't use that in any tree unless you are Charlie Atlas) a 028 Farm Boss thats ancient, a MS 5 something thats new and needed some muffler work to get it to run right so I bought a Stihl top handled Arborist saw that was a total disapointment. It went back to the dealer and I got my 700 bucks back.
> 
> On a lark I bought a Tanaka Top handled arborist saw with a 14" roller nose bar. It starts one pull or even a half pull, is really light for up in a tree (not that I like being in a gtree but it's sometimes necessary), is quiet and was cheap. I'm happy. Tanaka is really a rebadged Mikita, instead of green, it's orange.
> 
> My issue with electrick anything is, if it's corded I always wind up cutting the cord and if it's battery powered, it seems it always goes flat when I need it and battery replacements aren't cheap and they do poop out after a fashion. I just replaced 2 18 volt deWalt and they weren't cheap.
> 
> I'll take the gas saw, in this case the Tanaka and it was just over 2 c notes on Amazon with free shipping.


Stihl is a great company. How many others stand behind their products like that? Never heard of any perfect product where no lemon was ever made. But not many atand behind their products like they did for you.

Have heard many a horror story of other companies lawnmower, utv, saw, trimmer etc. where they sell a lemon, and it spends more time in the shop then in use, and ultimately customer sells junk for a loss.


----------



## SwingOak

I have some Stihl equipment, most of my saws are Husqvarna. Not the big box store homeowner stuff, but the professional models from an arborist/logging supplier. I like that Stihl has never sold a reduced feature model for the Home Depots etc. but I just like those Husky saws better. I've had the 262XP for 20 years, run a 24" bar on an Alaskan mill with it, and it still runs strong. Still using the original air filter too, the husky design is much better than Stihl for that, in my opinion.

And I do use tree saw blades in a cordless sawzall, they work great.


----------



## somedevildawg

Just saw this thread.....looks like you went with the Stihl ? But I really thought most chainsaws were cordless........at first I thought you wuz funnin us, I see now you were talking about battery operated. 
I looked at the very same unit yesterday at my dealer, my 210c was giving me some issues and I really liked that saw for small pruning, fence work. Pricey tho.....


----------



## ARD Farm

deadmoose said:


> Stihl is a great company. How many others stand behind their products like that? Never heard of any perfect product where no lemon was ever made. But not many atand behind their products like they did for you.
> 
> Have heard many a horror story of other companies lawnmower, utv, saw, trimmer etc. where they sell a lemon, and it spends more time in the shop then in use, and ultimately customer sells junk for a loss.


I have nothing against Stihl, heck I have a couple Stihl's, saw and brush cutter. Problem is, Late model Stihl saws have succumbed to the emissions/noise police and it's almost SOP to modify the mufflers to get them to run right.

I looked at the Tanaka as a 200 dollar (about 1/3 the price of the Stihl top handle arbosist saw) as an 'if it works good, if it don't I'm not out a bunch saw.... It works just fine however.

and.. I cut a lot of trees. In fact, I have a huge blo down I need to get up (laying in the beans) right now. I never get caught up cutting it seems like.

I cut so many trees I bought a chipper to get rid of the small limbs and now I'm making piles of wood chips but thats better than piles of brush.

I keep my chains sharp with a Timberline sharpener but thats another thread.


----------



## somedevildawg

I agree the late model saws have seen their problems......all emmisions related. Heard today that the newest ones are fuel injected


----------



## deadmoose

somedevildawg said:


> Just saw this thread.....looks like you went with the Stihl ? But I really thought most chainsaws were cordless........at first I thought you wuz funnin us, I see now you were talking about battery operated.
> I looked at the very same unit yesterday at my dealer, my 210c was giving me some issues and I really liked that saw for small pruning, fence work. Pricey tho.....


Maybe orange saws are like green tractors? 

Except the orange saws require same quality along the whole product line that I ever looked at. Not the same with green tractors. "You get what you pay for!"


----------



## Vol

ARD Farm said:


> I cut so many trees I bought a chipper to get rid of the small limbs and now I'm making piles of wood chips but thats better than piles of brush.


Not for the wildlife. Piled up in a tree line or woods is much better for the wildlife.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

deadmoose said:


> Maybe orange saws are like green tractors?
> Except the orange saws require same quality along the whole product line that I ever looked at. Not the same with green tractors. "You get what you pay for!"


Idk, my dealer told me to stay away from the replacement for my 210, said the saw I currently had was a better unit than the one that replaced it......in his opin I would be better off to fix the 210......new carb and new coil pack and keep right on going, I did.....he said they've had one hell of a time keeping the new ones running and it was all emmisions related


----------

